
Life after Parse – 3 awesome alternatives - weitingliu
https://www.codementor.io/development-process/tutorial/what-to-do-after-parse-shuts-down
======
parseopensource
Parse Open Source Community in Slack bit.ly/1SxTVIi ;)

------
mignev
Awesome article!

